# City bike for my Mom



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

My mom's set to retire this June. I want to get her a city/commuter bike for a retirement present. I'm looking at a couple of Gary Fisher and Trek models, forget the model names honestly. I'd like the bike to have internal gearing, a front and/or rear rack/basket and a slanted/dropped top tube. Any suggestions?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The Belleville WSD from Trek looks pretty nice. Only a three speed hub, though.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/urban/eco_design/bellevillewsd/

Fisher's Simple City 8 is more $, but with and 8-speed hub.

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/simple-city-8-stepthru

I've been waiting to see what's up with Public Bikes.

http://www.publicbikes.com/bikes.php


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The Trek 7.x FX WSD is very nice. They come in 4 levels of components. They are 24 speed bikes.
http://www.trekbikes.com/women/wsd_products/bikes/bike_path/72fxwsd/

Or, there is the Navigator. It comes in 2 levels and 24 speeds.
http://www.trekbikes.com/women/wsd_products/bikes/bike_path/navigator20wsd/

There is lots of choice from quality manufacturers.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

How 'bout a Soma Buena Vista Mixte?  


.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

il sogno said:


> How 'bout a Soma Buena Vista Mixte?
> 
> 
> .



Thats beautiful!


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Take a look at the Electra Townie and Amrterdam lines. Lots of models there. Also, the Specialized Globe series would probably have something that would work, though most are more expensive than the Electras.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lawndart said:


> Thats beautiful!


:yesnod:


----------

